# LED TV: Smart or not



## true_lies (Sep 28, 2013)

Will be buying a 40-42" LED TV in the near future (2-3 months)for home entertainment (Sports & Movies, 2.1 or 5.1 ch set-up and no 3-D). Got a few of query.

1. Should I go for LG, Samsung or Sony? Used a 55" 3-D Smart LED TV a my brother's house in Canada (damn they are cheap there), liked it but nothing extraordinary about it, I mean using the 3-D feature started giving me headaches. More inclined towards Sony right now but Samsung is the market leader here. The panel used by Sony nowadays is of Samsung (am I right?). So still confused. No budget constraints but should have plenty of HDMI and USB ports.

2. Which is a better option: Buying a standard LED TV (No Smart features) + media players like Amkette Evo-TV, WD TV Live etc. OR A full feature rich Smart TV.

3. Currently using an Airtel dth set-up for my 29" Samsung CRT TV. should i get a second HD connection from Airtel, or from any other dth operator for the LED TV. Airtel currently offers 17 HD channels, don't know about others.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Sep 30, 2013)

Brother ,i have the same problem whether to buy a smart tv or non-smart+media player .but it seems no one knows the answer .it will be useless to make new thread about it.


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Evaluate Whether You'll be using the features of smart tv in the near future. IF you plan on using internet on your tv using wifi, by all means go for a smart tv. However, do check the media playback options of the TV. For example, when we purchased our sony smart LED tv about a year back, the only drawback we faced was the limited video formats it supported. Samsung, on the other hand, supported almost all formats, but had an average quality. At that time we felt that the limitation of the media playback could be overcome with the help of media-players, but nothing can improve an average viewing display. Hence, sony was our choice & we got a wd tv live few months later.
Also, In sony - on some tv models, If you plan on using Internet on your TV, i think you might have to get a wifi receiver from their stores. Check out whether the model you've decided on has inbuilt one or not..

It would be better if you provided us with your choices on both samsung & sony..much easier to help u select. 

imo,3D TV ( the recently introduced 4K tv )are still a bit gimmicky & i'd suggest you'd rather get a Normal non3d TV. There are hardly any 3D channels that you can watch here.


----------



## ulysses (Sep 30, 2013)

Once for all buy a smart TV . with  a wifi router at home you could stream from your Tab/smartphone in to HDTV using Google Chromecast.                   Google Chromecast HDMI Streaming Media Player Dongle for HDTV | eBay


----------



## Minion (Sep 30, 2013)

I would suggest you get a Standard led tvs.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 1, 2013)

It depends on the requirements that you have.  
Whether you want dlna,  hdmi, inbuilt wifi and all. If it is so than you should get a smart tv.


----------



## true_lies (Oct 2, 2013)

feel that buying a smart TV would be better for now.

narrowed down on a few options

LG LG 42LS5700 LED LCD TV - Full HD 1080p Smart TV providing Rich Content with Easy Control - LG Electronics IN

Sony KDL-42W650A : W650A Series : BRAVIA or KDL-42W670A : W670A Series : BRAVIA

Samsung LED TV - 101.6cm (40) Full HD Smart Slim LED TV (UA40ES5600R) - OVERVIEW

LG one seems an overall better choice off the 3 to me, has more ports (usb & hdmi), cheaper. Don't know if it will support all file formats (audio & video). Any other recommendation/suggestion would be welcome.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 2, 2013)

First check all three of these in a store near you and than tell us which one you like the most. I like the Samsung one.


----------

